# מילה נרדפת למסוגל



## cfu507

Hi, I'm looking for a synonym for the word can.

Moshe's theory can explain these findings.

Also, is the word able relevant only for pepole?


----------



## iyavor

It really depends on the register that you are intending for.

The lowest register is yachol, יכול. 
mesugal is a bit of a higher register. 

Both can be used for either people or objects:

hu yachol lir'ot oti derech adashat hamatzlemah- he can see me through the camera lens.

hamitun bameshek yachol lehovil lemashber hadash- the recession can lead to a new crisis. 

Mesugal is usually used more for people, and much less frequently than yachol. 

In very high Hebrew there are other options:

beyecholto/ta/tam etc.. 
nitan... 
yesh bekocho...

these are usually used in written Hebrew.

Hope this helps....
Ilan


----------



## cfu507

I'm sorry, my mistake, I should have written it. 
I'm looking for an English word to replace the word "can" in the sentence I gave:

Moshe's theory _can_ explain these findings.

Which English word would you write instead of _can_?

*Edit:* is _capable_ works in my context?

Thanx

דרך אגב, תהיה בטוח שתשובתך לא היתה לשווא והיא הועילה. רבים אחרים, דוברי שפות זרות, קוראים את הפוסטים על מנת ללמוד עברית, אז אם לא לי, הועלת לרבים אחרים.


----------



## elroy

I think "can" is perfectly fine in this context.  Why is it that you want a synonym?


----------



## iyavor

ווי איזו פדיחה- לא חשבתי להסתכל איפה שרשום "ארץ מוצא" ו-"שפת אם".
אחרת מן הסתם הייתי יודע שאת מתכוונת לעזרה באנגלית. 

טוב נו...

אילן


----------



## iyavor

From a native English speaker's perspective, I'd have to agree with Elroy- can really fits here best. I think that we would usually use "is capable of" if we are trying to stress that part of the sentence.


----------



## cfu507

הי, רציתי מילה נרדפת כי השתמשתי במילה הזו משפט קודם באותה פסקה ונהוג להשתמש בכמה שיותר מילים שונות ולהמנע מחזרה על אותה מילה. חיפשתי גיוון בתוך הפיסקה שלי, אבל כנראה שבמקרה הספציפי הזה אין מה לגוון. תודה על העזרה


----------



## tFighterPilot

I'll also add "Able to"


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> I'm sorry, my mistake, I should have written it.
> I'm looking for an English word to replace the word "can" in the sentence I gave:
> 
> Moshe's theory _can_ explain these findings.
> 
> Which English word would you write instead of _can_?
> 
> <snip>



That being the case, I'm wondering if the English Only forum wouldn't be a gold mine of possibilities.


----------

